# Internet Facility in Sharjah



## NonStopLeo (Mar 16, 2013)

Guys 

I am living in Sharjah (National Paints Near Team Engineering) Industrial Area 13, I want Internet connection in my accomodation. 

Can you please confirm me any feasible wireless internet package for me. and process to avail the internet facility here?


----------

